# Fairfax, VA gamer looking for game



## khanaqila (Apr 8, 2009)

Would prefer something other than the usual fantasy fare.  No D&D, Rolemaster, etc. Star Wars, a super hero game, Mutants and Masterminds, Serenity, etc. all sound interesting. 

Would prefer to play on weeknights, but Sunday might also be an option.


----------

